# Reload image im <img src=... ohne Seitenreload?



## -Ener- (15. Januar 2007)

Eigentlich sagt das Thema schon alles...Ich möchte wie ein künstliches Gif-Bild erschaffen, heißt: 


Das ist vorgegeben und man kann nur die adresse ändern die zum "Bild" führt:


```
<img border="0"src="Adresse" width="150" name="photo">
```

Ich kann also nur die Bildadresse ändern, nicht mehr....!
Ich möchte aber das mein Zufallsscript, zu welchem "Adresse" führt aller 3 Sekunden das Bild wechselt ohne das ich die komplette Webseite reloaden muss, halt so wie ein animiertes Gif.

Ist das möglich? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## Mammuth (15. Januar 2007)

Also ich würde sagen das du hier falsch bist. Am besten ist es wahrscheinlich, wenn du das mit Java-Script machst. So hab ich das gemacht. Aber ich wollte kein Animations-Gif.


----------



## g3radiochris (15. Januar 2007)

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<title></title>

</head>

<body>

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!--

window.setInterval("timer('photo');", 1000);

function timer(name){

var nb=4;
var link = new Array();
var i;
i=Math.ceil(Math.random()*nb);

link[1]='test1.jpg';
link[2]='test2.jpg';
link[3]='test3.jpg';
link[4]='test4.jpg';

document.getElementById("photo").src = link[i];

}

//-->
</script>
<img id="photo" />

</body>

</html>
```

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen, musst natürlich bisschen abändern.
Bitte als "Erledigt" markieren!

Danke und bis bald.
g3radiochris


----------



## -Ener- (15. Januar 2007)

@ g3radiochris

Ist zwar nett gemeint aber ich schrieb das ich nichts ändern kann am 


```
<img border="0"src="Adresse" width="150" name="photo">
```

Ich erklärs nochmal. Das eigentliche Script müsste das Bild mit Content-Type: image/jpeg ausgeben, also als richtiges Bild, nicht als Webseite.

Dann wenn das Script fertig ist geh auf auf die Seite wo ich als Benutzerbild auch eine externe Adresse eintragen kann, trag dort die Addy zu dem Script ein und fertg... 

dann sollte da aller 3 sek des Bild wechseln...

mhhh


----------



## g3radiochris (16. Januar 2007)

-Ener- hat gesagt.:


> @ g3radiochris
> 
> Ist zwar nett gemeint aber ich schrieb das ich nichts ändern kann am
> 
> ...



Das kannst du auch so lassen, dann müsstest du im JS-Script nur das hier abändern:
	
	
	



```
document.getElementById("photo").src = link[i];
```
in 
	
	
	



```
document.getElementsByName("photo").src = link[i];
```

Oder ist die Adresse eine PHP-Datei?
Und soll auf weitere PHP-Datein verweisen?

Danke und bis bald.
g3radiochris


----------



## -Ener- (16. Januar 2007)

Erm pass auf, auf so ner Communityseite wo ich angemeldet bin kann man als Bild auch ne URL eintragen, wenn man dann speichert wird auf der Benutzerseite das Bild wie folgt angezeigt:


```
<img border="0"src="Adresse" width="150" name="photo">
```


Bei "Adresse" steht nun die URL zu meinem Bild drin... 
Das "Bild" ist in meinem Fall ne PHP-Datei welche bei jedem F5 en neues Zufallsbild ausgibt... 

Ich möcht aber das wenn das Bild angezeigt wird es aller 3 Sek. wechselt OHNE das man F5 drücken muss!

Ich hoffe es jetzt verständlich erklärt zu haben...

meine PHP-Datei ist:


```
<?php
 $pic_dir = "./user/$_GET[user]/";
  $counter = 0;
 $d = dir($pic_dir);
  while($entry=$d->read()) {
    if ($entry != "." && $entry != "..") {
      $array[] = $entry;
      $counter++;
    }
  }
  $d->close();
  $counter--;
  $which = rand(0, $counter);
if ($array[$which] == ""){
header("Content-type: image/jpeg");
readfile("nopic.jpg");
}
else {
header("Content-type: image/jpeg");
readfile("$pic_dir/$array[$which]");
}
?>
```

Ich habe schon probiert


```
else {
header("Content-type: image/jpeg");
readfile("$pic_dir/$array[$which]");
}
```

mit


```
else {
header("Refresh:3");
header("Content-type: image/jpeg");
readfile("$pic_dir/$array[$which]");
}
```

zu arbeiten, das funktioniert auch wenn man die PHP-Datei direkt aufruft, nicht aber in dem <img src ...

mhhh


----------



## DJDen (21. Januar 2008)

vielen dank g3radiochris

du hast mir sehr geholfen!


----------

